# NCAA Playoff Picture



## Papageorgio (Nov 9, 2014)

Notre Dame, Auburn, Michigan St., Kansas St. all lose. 
Florida St., looks terrible as an undefeated.
Arizona St. Looks like a championship contender should Oregon falter. 
Alabama and Oregon look like solid choices, as does Mississippi St. 

My top four:

Mississippi St.
Florida St.
Oregon
Alabama


----------



## jwoodie (Nov 9, 2014)

All of the one-loss teams show what a mockery this "playoff" system is.  This camel is nothing more than a horse designed by a committee.  If they are serious, they should have a playoff of conference champions.  If all they want is a "national championship" game, they should pick two teams AFTER the bowl games.  Anything else is a farce.


----------



## Roadrunner (Nov 9, 2014)

jwoodie said:


> All of the one-loss teams show what a mockery this "playoff" system is.  This camel is nothing more than a horse designed by a committee.  If they are serious, they should have a playoff of conference champions.  If all they want is a "national championship" game, they should pick two teams AFTER the bowl games.  Anything else is a farce.


SEC West has several teams that could compete in a playoff system.

Just look at the close games.

We need a minimum of an 8 team playoff system.

Or, SEC is going to have to go to more than two divisions.


----------



## jwoodie (Nov 13, 2014)

I agree that a real playoff system requires 8 teams, but conference championships are playoffs of their own.  It wouldn't be a deal breaker for me, but I don't really care to watch replays.


----------



## Papageorgio (Nov 16, 2014)

Another week and some big upsets change the playoff picture.

Alabama upsets Mississippi St., TCU barely hangs on, Miami scares Florida St., Oregon sits idle, Arizona St. Is upset by Oregon St., Baylor wins big, Notre Dame is looking worse every week, Auburn is upset by Georgia. 

So, it looks like Oregon, Alabama, TCU and Florida St. Could be the top four.

A number of one loss teams still in the mix.

Could a two loss team make the playoffs?


----------



## Pop23 (Nov 16, 2014)

Papageorgio said:


> Another week and some big upsets change the playoff picture.
> 
> Alabama upsets Mississippi St., TCU barely hangs on, Miami scares Florida St., Oregon sits idle, Arizona St. Is upset by Oregon St., Baylor wins big, Notre Dame is looking worse every week, Auburn is upset by Georgia.
> 
> ...



A few weeks ago I would have said no, now, not so sure. All I know right now is that my beloved Huskers got butt whipped and I hope that's the end of this coaching staff. 

I'm liking Bama to take it all now


----------



## Papageorgio (Nov 30, 2014)

So, with a week left;

Mississippi State is out, Notre Dame has fallen apart, Arizona St. has proven to be a nobody.

Alabama takes on Missouri, Ohio St. goes up against Wisconsin, Arizona is going to try to upset Oregon, Florida St. and Georgia Tech.

The Big 12 has its regular season end.

So, as of today, I have:

1. Alabama 
2. Oregon 
3. Florida State
4. TCU
5. Ohio St. 
6. Baylor

Those are the teams left for the playoffs, I can't see another team in the hunt, any team loses and they are out.


----------



## jwoodie (Nov 30, 2014)

The Oregon-Arizona PAC-12 Championship game will be interesting.  An Oregon victory would cancel its only loss and make it a serious contender for the #1 seed.  On the other hand, a second victory over Oregon could make Arizona a #4 contender, based on its impressive strength of schedule.


----------



## Papageorgio (Nov 30, 2014)

jwoodie said:


> The Oregon-Arizona PAC-12 Championship game will be interesting.  An Oregon victory would cancel its only loss and make it a serious contender for the #1 seed.  On the other hand, a second victory over Oregon could make Arizona a #4 contender, based on its impressive strength of schedule.



I Alabama wins big and Oregon wins, I see no switch at the one seed, if Oregon wins big and Alabama just gets by, there could be a switch, but I don't see it. 

Arizona would be a good pick for one of the four if they beat Oregon, but you have one loss teams ahead of them.


----------



## Pop23 (Dec 1, 2014)

Papageorgio said:


> So, with a week left;
> 
> Mississippi State is out, Notre Dame has fallen apart, Arizona St. has proven to be a nobody.
> 
> ...



OSU has no chance now that their down to their third string QB.


----------



## Porker (Dec 1, 2014)

Papageorgio said:


> Notre Dame, Auburn, Michigan St., Kansas St. all lose.
> Florida St., looks terrible as an undefeated.
> Arizona St. Looks like a championship contender should Oregon falter.
> Alabama and Oregon look like solid choices, as does Mississippi St.
> ...



Arizona State lost to Arizona Saturday. I think the four teams will be 

bama
Oregon
FSU
either TCU or Baylor


----------



## WinterBorn (Dec 3, 2014)

The playoff selection committee has dropped FSU to #4.    I am no fan of FSU, and I believe they will be eliminated in the first round.  But when you win the National Championship, and go on to be the only undefeated team in the Power 5 conferences, it seems odd to be behind 3 other teams.


----------



## WinterBorn (Dec 6, 2014)

Ok, the question now is whether Oregon deserves the #1 seed for the tourney.

At halftime they had 2 fewer points than AZ had total yards.   THAT is a butt-whippin!

As much as I love Amari Cooper, I think Mariota just won the Heisman.


----------



## Papageorgio (Dec 6, 2014)

If Missouri plays Alabama close, then Oregon, might get the 1 seed. 

Ohio St. needs someone to lose, I'm not sure an Alabama loss would take them out of the top four. 

Realistically, there are probably two spots open Florida St. or TCU, if they win out its got to be those four.


----------



## WinterBorn (Dec 6, 2014)

Papageorgio said:


> If Missouri plays Alabama close, then Oregon, might get the 1 seed.
> 
> Ohio St. needs someone to lose, I'm not sure an Alabama loss would take them out of the top four.
> 
> Realistically, there are probably two spots open Florida St. or TCU, if they win out its got to be those four.



I agree.   Unless someone loses it is Alabama, Oregon, FSU and TCU.  The order will likely be determined by how well conf. championships are played.


----------



## Pop23 (Dec 6, 2014)

WinterBorn said:


> Ok, the question now is whether Oregon deserves the #1 seed for the tourney.
> 
> At halftime they had 2 fewer points than AZ had total yards.   THAT is a butt-whippin!
> 
> As much as I love Amari Cooper, I think Mariota just won the Heisman.



With the four teams that I think will be in the playoffs I'm not sure what #1 really mean. Any one of them could realistically beat the others. In my opinion there isn't an obvious #1 so being seeded #4 is just as good as #1. 

Just get in


----------



## WinterBorn (Dec 6, 2014)

Pop23 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Ok, the question now is whether Oregon deserves the #1 seed for the tourney.
> ...



The only reason I want Bama to be #1 is because FSU is #4.  I want to start the playoff by knocking the Seminoles out of it!


----------



## percysunshine (Dec 6, 2014)

Papageorgio said:


> Notre Dame, Auburn, Michigan St., Kansas St. all lose.
> Florida St., looks terrible as an undefeated.
> Arizona St. Looks like a championship contender should Oregon falter.
> Alabama and Oregon look like solid choices, as does Mississippi St.
> ...




Sound choices. Those are also my picks.

That said, I totally fucked up my NFL picks last year ... chuckle

.


----------



## Pop23 (Dec 6, 2014)

WinterBorn said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...



And if FSU rose to 3, you'd want Bama 2?

Blasphemy!


----------



## Pop23 (Dec 6, 2014)

Ok, games are over. My 4:

1. Bama
2. Oregon
3. FSU
4. Ohio St (Dayam, 59 -0 over Wisky with a third string QB)

The big twelve not having the two best teams play in a championship game keeps them out


----------



## Roadrunner (Dec 6, 2014)

Papageorgio said:


> Notre Dame, Auburn, Michigan St., Kansas St. all lose.
> Florida St., looks terrible as an undefeated.
> Arizona St. Looks like a championship contender should Oregon falter.
> Alabama and Oregon look like solid choices, as does Mississippi St.
> ...


No upsets today.

Top four will not change.

Four team playoff is a farce.

Most SEC West teams would be competitive.

Eight team playoff is needed, maybe even top ten.

No limit on how many from one conference either.


----------



## Roadrunner (Dec 6, 2014)

Pop23 said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > So, with a week left;
> ...




*BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!

*


----------



## Roadrunner (Dec 6, 2014)

Papageorgio said:


> If Missouri plays Alabama close, then Oregon, might get the 1 seed.
> 
> Ohio St. needs someone to lose, I'm not sure an Alabama loss would take them out of the top four.
> 
> Realistically, there are probably two spots open Florida St. or TCU, if they win out its got to be those four.


If if were a skiff, LSU could float Les Miles up to Michigan.


----------



## Papageorgio (Dec 7, 2014)

1. Alabama
2. Oregon
3. Florida St.
4. TCU


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Dec 7, 2014)

Pop23 said:


> OSU has no chance now that their down to their third string QB



No Chance?


----------



## Jackson (Dec 7, 2014)

Pop23 said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > So, with a week left;
> ...


What do you think now?  What a surprise!  Cardale Jones...a name to remember!


----------



## Jackson (Dec 7, 2014)

OSU is in...TCU is out.  That is my prediction.  Not hard to figure out.  59 - 0!


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Dec 7, 2014)

Jackson said:


> OSU is in...TCU is out.  That is my prediction.  Not hard to figure out.  59 - 0!




That should be right...OSU would have been #4 last week had their Heisman QB not gone down..... Cardell Jones comes in first start in college ever in a Big 10 Championship game and gets a 300 pts QB rating and the OSU defense shuts out Wisc Heisman QB chances and the nation leading rusher's chances.  It was a spectacle to behold. There was nothing like it.

Buckeye's lost two Heisman Candidate QBs over the course of the season and finished beating all comers except Va Tech which was JT Barretts' second game with an inexperienced front line.

This decision should not be hard.... Ohio States only loss seems like decades ago and that only happened because Braxton Miller was unable to play.


----------



## Pop23 (Dec 7, 2014)

Jackson said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...



Who saw that one coming?

And, who starts next year?


----------



## Roadrunner (Dec 7, 2014)

NotfooledbyW said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > OSU is in...TCU is out.  That is my prediction.  Not hard to figure out.  59 - 0!
> ...


Other than 'bama, which of the top five or six even played an SEC West team?

SEC is killing itself with the current arrangement.

An eight team or ten team playoff is the answer, even if regular season had to be cut a game or two.


----------



## Pop23 (Dec 7, 2014)

Roadrunner said:


> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> > Jackson said:
> ...



You'd just get the same arguments each year about the 2 or 3 teams left out no matter how many teams you put in a playoff.

I'm old fashioned, still prefer the polls crowning the NC.

Just a thought to throw out:

If the two champs in the B12 were Texas and OU, not TCU/ Baylor there would be no question one or both would be in. No question in my mind.


----------



## Papageorgio (Dec 7, 2014)

I have a tough time putting Ohio St. In over TCU, the Big 12 needs a playoff, if TCU and Baylor would have played yesterday, I think decisions become easier.

I realize Ohio St. Won and won big but is this one win enough? 

Remember TCU was 3rd last week and Florida St. was 4th, so do you move TCU down two spots because they won 55-3?

In common opponents TCU demolished Minnesota and Ohio hung on to beat Minnesota. 

Interesting no matter how today goes.


----------



## Pop23 (Dec 7, 2014)

Papageorgio said:


> I have a tough time putting Ohio St. In over TCU, the Big 12 needs a playoff, if TCU and Baylor would have played yesterday, I think decisions become easier.
> 
> I realize Ohio St. Won and won big but is this one win enough?
> 
> Remember TCU was 3rd last week and Florida St. was 4th, so do you move TCU down two spots because they won 55-3?



Any way you slice this, somebody has a legitimate argument. To me the only true argument as to who deserves a spot is FSU. Defending champ goes undefeated and wins conference championship game. 

The next 5 or 6 are just a crap shoot


----------



## Roadrunner (Dec 7, 2014)

Papageorgio said:


> I have a tough time putting Ohio St. In over TCU, the Big 12 needs a playoff, if TCU and Baylor would have played yesterday, I think decisions become easier.
> 
> I realize Ohio St. Won and won big but is this one win enough?
> 
> Remember TCU was 3rd last week and Florida St. was 4th, so do you move TCU down two spots because they won 55-3?


FSU eked out another close one over another second tier team.

I hope they get 'bama for the first game.

Nick Satan will whip Jimbo Fisher like a rented mule.


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 7, 2014)

Basketball has Championship playoffs prior to March Madness.  It seems conference champions determined by head-to-head games shows where they are at season end.  The quest for the national championship should have eight teams playing.


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 7, 2014)

Ohio State should be in, because they did it with the third string quarterback.  Depth of program could not be any clearer.


----------



## Papageorgio (Dec 7, 2014)

Pop23 said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > I have a tough time putting Ohio St. In over TCU, the Big 12 needs a playoff, if TCU and Baylor would have played yesterday, I think decisions become easier.
> ...



I think Florida St. deserves a spot. Alabama and Oregon are the two best teams in the country. Baylor, Ohio St. And TCU are the next group.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Dec 7, 2014)

I just think the top 4 in the country should go to the playoffs..............it's not a perfect system and it never was a perfect system...............

So, I think the top 4 rankings go at it....................It's tough to say that seeing how Ohio State won big..................but only 4 to go................has to be the top 4.


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 7, 2014)

You have no idea how hard it is for a MSU Spartan to say OSU deserves a spot.


----------



## Roadrunner (Dec 7, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> Ohio State should be in, because they did it with the third string quarterback.  Depth of program could not be any clearer.


How many decent teams did they play?

Did they beat a 'bama?

Did they beat an Auburn?

Did they beat a Mississippi State?

Did they beat a Mississppi?

Did they beat an LSU?

Any five of those teams this year could compete in a playoff against TCU, Baylor, Oregon, OSU, FSU or any other contenders.


----------



## Roadrunner (Dec 7, 2014)

eagle1462010 said:


> I just think the top 4 in the country should go to the playoffs..............it's not a perfect system and it never was a perfect system...............
> 
> So, I think the top 4 rankings go at it....................It's tough to say that seeing how Ohio State won big..................but only 4 to go................has to be the top 4.


It is four for now, a vast improvement.


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 7, 2014)

I don't consider many of those teams to be anywhere near the best this year.


----------



## Pop23 (Dec 7, 2014)

Roadrunner said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Ohio State should be in, because they did it with the third string quarterback.  Depth of program could not be any clearer.
> ...



Got an interesting email as how this should be determined for the 4th spot. Just throwing it out there

The #4 through #7 teams meet and do a separate playoff for the 4th spot

They play only overtime rules. Not full games. The winner of those is the 4th team. 

I kinda like the idea


----------



## Papageorgio (Dec 7, 2014)

Roadrunner said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Ohio State should be in, because they did it with the third string quarterback.  Depth of program could not be any clearer.
> ...



Auburn, LSU, Mississippi, I don't think are on the same level as Alabama or Oregon, sure they can pull an upset but 9 out of 10 they'd lose.


----------



## Pop23 (Dec 7, 2014)

Bama v OSU

FSU v Oregon

That's it folks


----------



## Papageorgio (Dec 7, 2014)

1. Alabama
2. Oregon
3. Florida St.
4. Ohio St.

It looks like the Big 12 not having a championship game has hurt them.

Not sure how winning 55-3 loses you two spots either.


----------



## Pop23 (Dec 7, 2014)

Papageorgio said:


> 1. Alabama
> 2. Oregon
> 3. Florida St.
> 4. Ohio St.
> ...



It's a blowout win against Iowa St. Vs a blowout game against Wisky in a conference championship

The Big 12 shot itself in the foot. If Baylor/TCU were Texas/ Oklahoma there is no doubt in my mind that one or both would be in.

Liked seeing Baylor jump TCU though

Gotta love the brackets

Saben v Meyer in one

Past Heisman winner against the probable new Heisman winner in the other.


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 7, 2014)

I have no problem with the final four or even the seeding.


----------



## Roadrunner (Dec 7, 2014)

Papageorgio said:


> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...


Funny, those teams have not been beaten nine out of ten times in Nick Satan's tenure.


----------



## Papageorgio (Dec 7, 2014)

Roadrunner said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Roadrunner said:
> ...



We are talking this year, right, not the last few? 

This year, LSU, Ole Miss and Auburn are not on the same level as Alabama or Oregon.


----------



## Roadrunner (Dec 7, 2014)

Papageorgio said:


> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...



Uh, Ole Miss beat 'bama.

LSU game went to overtime after Mile's blew another one not knowing how to use the clock.

Neither OSU or Oregon played any team the caliber of Ole Miss, LSU, Auburn or Mississippi State.

I bet 'bama wins this running away.


----------



## Papageorgio (Dec 7, 2014)

Roadrunner said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Roadrunner said:
> ...



I think Alabama wins, I think Arizona, UCLA, Arizona St. are as good as any SEC team.


----------



## Roadrunner (Dec 7, 2014)

Papageorgio said:


> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...




We will see how SEC does in bowl games.

Most top SEC West teams were undefeated outside the conference.


----------



## Papageorgio (Dec 7, 2014)

Roadrunner said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Roadrunner said:
> ...



All SEC teams were undefeated outside the conference as was Oregon, Oregon State, Washington, Arizona, UCLA, Arizona St. and Utah.


----------



## WinterBorn (Dec 7, 2014)

Ohio State gets to meet Bama in Nawlins!!     Gonna be a good game!!

We'll see how the 3rd string QB (second game of his college career) handles Kirby Smart and his Crimson Tide defense!!


----------



## Porker (Dec 7, 2014)

Great final four. I am amazed Notre Dame didn't sneak into it with all those losses.


----------



## Pop23 (Dec 7, 2014)

WinterBorn said:


> Ohio State gets to meet Bama in Nawlins!!     Gonna be a good game!!
> 
> We'll see how the 3rd string QB (second game of his college career) handles Kirby Smart and his Crimson Tide defense!!



I actually see OSU having a better chance of an upset then FSU pulling one out against the ducks.


----------



## Nosmo King (Dec 7, 2014)

Pop23 said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > So, with a week left;
> ...


And yet...

I want Alabama!  

O-H!






























I-O!
,


----------



## Desperado (Dec 7, 2014)

I guess wins don't count for much in the NCAA playoff picture otherwise Florida State would have been seeded Number 1.


----------



## WinterBorn (Dec 7, 2014)

Pop23 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Ohio State gets to meet Bama in Nawlins!!     Gonna be a good game!!
> ...



OSU is a much better team than the Seminoles.


----------



## WinterBorn (Dec 7, 2014)

Desperado said:


> I guess wins don't count for much in the NCAA playoff picture otherwise Florida State would have been seeded Number 1.



The strength of your opponents is also a factor.  FSU played a much weaker schedule.


----------



## WinterBorn (Dec 7, 2014)

Nosmo King said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...



Missouri chanted the same thing.  Be careful what you wish for.


----------



## Nosmo King (Dec 7, 2014)

WinterBorn said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Pop23 said:
> ...


Missouri ain't Ohio State.  The biggest problem in Columbus is a wealth of phenom quarterbacks!

And what self respecting alumnus wouldn't wish for a top four slot?


----------



## TruthSeeker56 (Dec 7, 2014)

The Buckeyes should beat Alabama.  Ohio State earned that #4 seed the hard way............with two inexperienced quarterbacks, an inexperienced offensive line, and a lot of new skill players.  Urban Meyer is the best college football coach in the country, period.
I wouldn't count Florida State out, either.  All season long, they have found a way to win.  They seem to play hard when they NEED to.
OHIO STATE WILL BE THE NATIONAL CHAMPIONS!!!!!


----------



## Roadrunner (Dec 7, 2014)

Papageorgio said:


> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...


Maybe SEC West.

SC lost to Clemson, Florida to FSU, and UGA to GT.

SEC East is a bunch of pussies.


----------



## Roadrunner (Dec 7, 2014)

Desperado said:


> I guess wins don't count for much in the NCAA playoff picture otherwise Florida State would have been seeded Number 1.


Strength of schedule, and close victories hurt them.


----------



## Papageorgio (Dec 7, 2014)

Roadrunner said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Roadrunner said:
> ...



Sorry, I miss posted I meant SEC West.


----------



## Jackson (Dec 7, 2014)

Can anyone guess what the spread will be on the Alabama OSU game?

It's so hard to predict with Cardale Jones.  Was last night a fluke?  Can Meyer ensure he'll be "Bama ready" by the first?  That's a tall order!


----------



## Roadrunner (Dec 7, 2014)

Desperado said:


> I guess wins don't count for much in the NCAA playoff picture otherwise Florida State would have been seeded Number 1.[/QUOTE


Bama is going to win it all.
Nick Satan has it down.
Last years loss to Auburn was a fluke.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Dec 7, 2014)

TruthSeeker56 said:


> The Buckeyes should beat Alabama.  Ohio State earned that #4 seed the hard way............with two inexperienced quarterbacks, an inexperienced offensive line, and a lot of new skill players.  Urban Meyer is the best college football coach in the country, period.
> I wouldn't count Florida State out, either.  All season long, they have found a way to win.  They seem to play hard when they NEED to.
> OHIO STATE WILL BE THE NATIONAL CHAMPIONS!!!!!


LOL

They are going down on January 1st.......................


----------



## Papageorgio (Dec 7, 2014)

Alabama opens as a 10 pt favorite over Ohio St.

Oregon opens as a 7.5 pt favorite over Florida St.


----------



## WinterBorn (Dec 7, 2014)

TruthSeeker56 said:


> The Buckeyes should beat Alabama.  Ohio State earned that #4 seed the hard way............with two inexperienced quarterbacks, an inexperienced offensive line, and a lot of new skill players.  Urban Meyer is the best college football coach in the country, period.
> I wouldn't count Florida State out, either.  All season long, they have found a way to win.  They seem to play hard when they NEED to.
> OHIO STATE WILL BE THE NATIONAL CHAMPIONS!!!!!



LMAO!!

Yeah, we did much the same.  We have a new starting QB, new OC, new players on the offensive line, and half the starting defense from last year gone.    If OSU is such a great powerhouse, why did they lose to VaTech?   And struggle in some games against minor league kinda teams?

Oh, and your "best college football coach in the country,period" has played a Saban coached Alabama team 3 times.  He only won once.   In fact, when OSU loses, you might watch to see if Meyer develops chest pains again.


----------



## TruthSeeker56 (Dec 7, 2014)

Yep, they are going down south to kick 'Bama's butt.  'Bama is overrated.  They have not impressed me all year.


----------



## TruthSeeker56 (Dec 7, 2014)

WinterBorn said:


> TruthSeeker56 said:
> 
> 
> > The Buckeyes should beat Alabama.  Ohio State earned that #4 seed the hard way............with two inexperienced quarterbacks, an inexperienced offensive line, and a lot of new skill players.  Urban Meyer is the best college football coach in the country, period.
> ...




LMAO!!!

Stay in your own lane. The Va Tech loss was J.T. Barrett's first game against good competition.

How many close games did Bammy have this year?  They had trouble with an average Auburn team.  They LOST to Mississippi. They had all they could handle with West Virginia, Arkansas, LSU, and Mississippi State.

Check back AFTER the Buckeyes take Bammy to the woodshed. The Tide will get rolled.


----------



## WinterBorn (Dec 7, 2014)

TruthSeeker56 said:


> Yep, they are going down south to kick 'Bama's butt.  'Bama is overrated.  They have not impressed me all year.



But Ohio State needing two overtimes to beat a 6-6 Penn State is impressive?
Losing to a team that finished 6-6 is impressive?
Having trouble with Indiana and barely beating Minnesota is impressive?

OSU has the same record as Alabama.   But the Crimson Tide played 6 ranked teams.  OSU only played 2.

Yeah, come on down to Nawlins and show us who is unimpressive and overrated.    What is Ohio State's record against SEC teams?   1-9?


----------



## WinterBorn (Dec 7, 2014)

TruthSeeker56 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > TruthSeeker56 said:
> ...



Oh, so it being his second game means something?  And if Navy wasn't good competition, why was OSU losing at halftime?  And why did they not put Navy away until the 4th quarter?  lol    The QB is only 1 player on one side of the ball.

BTW, Ole Miss is still ranked in the top 25.   VaTech isn't.   Auburn, LSU & MS State are ranked too.  Again, Michigan State and Wisconsin are the only ranked teams that OSU played all season.   In other words, Alabama played the same number of ranked teams in the last 7 days as OSU played all season.

Be optimistic.  But try and keep a grip on reality.

And before you call LSU a bad team, remember that they beat Wisconsin too.


----------



## Pop23 (Dec 7, 2014)

WinterBorn said:


> TruthSeeker56 said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...




GOD I LOVE COLLEGE FREAKING FOOTBALL!


----------



## WinterBorn (Dec 7, 2014)

Pop23 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > TruthSeeker56 said:
> ...



Me and you both, brother!  Me and you both!


----------



## WinterBorn (Dec 7, 2014)

BTW, by way of comparison, Blake Sims was 23/27 passing, with 262 yards and 2 TDs.  Cardale Jones was 12/17 passing, with 257 yards and 3 TDs.   Sims ran 9 times for 19 yards.  Jones ran 8 times for 9 yards.


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Dec 8, 2014)

WinterBorn said:


> BTW, by way of comparison, Blake Sims was 23/27 passing, with 262 yards and 2 TDs.  Cardale Jones was 12/17 passing, with 257 yards and 3 TDs.   Sims ran 9 times for 19 yards.  Jones ran 8 times for 9 yards.



Was that Blake Sims' first start ever in a conference Championship game against an opponent that was second in the nation on defense? Did Sims not know a week before that huge game that he would be the starter?

The committee apparently looks at more than just raw stats.


----------



## WinterBorn (Dec 8, 2014)

NotfooledbyW said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > BTW, by way of comparison, Blake Sims was 23/27 passing, with 262 yards and 2 TDs.  Cardale Jones was 12/17 passing, with 257 yards and 3 TDs.   Sims ran 9 times for 19 yards.  Jones ran 8 times for 9 yards.
> ...



Oh, it was the QB's first start in a conference Championship?    Well that makes all the difference in the world!!    Oh wait, yes it WAS Blake Sims first start in a conference championship.    Wisconsin has the second best defense in the nation?   According to who?

But yes, Blake Sims did know he was going to start in the conference championship.   But so did the sophomore Cardell Jones.  Since he started the week before, after having had the previous starter break his ankle in the Michigan game, Jones came in to finish the 4th quarter and knew he would be the starter for the conference championship.

BTW, LSU used a sophomore QB (only 1 start prior to the game) to beat Wisconsin.


----------



## WinterBorn (Dec 8, 2014)

NotfooledbyW said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > BTW, by way of comparison, Blake Sims was 23/27 passing, with 262 yards and 2 TDs.  Cardale Jones was 12/17 passing, with 257 yards and 3 TDs.   Sims ran 9 times for 19 yards.  Jones ran 8 times for 9 yards.
> ...



As for Wisconsin being the second best defense in the nation.....

This site shows it a bit differently:  2014 FBS I-A College Football Team Statistics Leaders for Defense - ESPN

For sacks, Missouri is ranked #6 and Wisconsin is ranked # 17.


On this site, they rank overall defenses: NCAAF Football - Defensive Rankings Statistics - December 2014 Odds Shark

The #1 position goes to the only team to beat Alabama this year, Ole Miss.   #3 is LSU, who was beaten by Alabama.  #10 is MS State, who was also beaten by Alabama.  

#13 is Wisconsin, who was beaten by LSU and Ohio State.  Good defense, but hardly #2 in the nation.


I guess the best comparison would be the team both Alabama and Wisconsin played.   On a neutral site, Wisconsin allowed LSU to score 28 points.   In Baton Rouge, Alabama held them to just 13 points.

Oh yeah, on the site that ranked Wisconsin #13 in overall defense?   Alabama is ranked #4.


----------



## Papageorgio (Dec 8, 2014)

NotfooledbyW said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > BTW, by way of comparison, Blake Sims was 23/27 passing, with 262 yards and 2 TDs.  Cardale Jones was 12/17 passing, with 257 yards and 3 TDs.   Sims ran 9 times for 19 yards.  Jones ran 8 times for 9 yards.
> ...



I'm good with the Ohio St. pick, the rest of the OSU team showed up motivated, the QB was adequate. I am more impressed with the team than the QB.


----------



## WinterBorn (Dec 8, 2014)

TruthSeeker56 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > TruthSeeker56 said:
> ...



An average auburn team?    Hmmm.....

This site has auburn picked to beat Wisconsin in the outback bowl, and lists it as "Never in Doubt".
Predictions for Every Bowl Game Bleacher Report

This site predicts auburn will beat Wisconsin 45-31
Outback Bowl 2015 Preview Predictions for Wisconsin vs. Auburn Bleacher Report

I guess the "average auburn team" might be better than the team Ohio State beat in their signature win?


----------



## WinterBorn (Dec 8, 2014)

Papageorgio said:


> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...



I agree with the pick.  I think the Ohio State team looks like a top contender.


----------



## Roadrunner (Dec 8, 2014)

WinterBorn said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > NotfooledbyW said:
> ...


I think (not even including SEC West teams) at least four worthy teams got left out in a playoff system as bad as the last one.

It is time to cut the regular season to ten games, and let the top ten play it off.

I predict revenue would INCREASE, but, there would also be more UAB's dropping football.

It would be a tradeoff, excellence would drive out mediocrity.


----------



## Roadrunner (Dec 8, 2014)

WinterBorn said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > NotfooledbyW said:
> ...


Are we going to have a pointless pissfest for a month before this is decided on the field?

After this all shakes out, I will predict one thing.

Mississippi State, Mississippi, Auburn, LSU, Baylor and TCU  will prove the four team playoff system sucks just as badly as the two game one.


----------



## WinterBorn (Dec 8, 2014)

Roadrunner said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...



Of course we are going to have a pissfest!!!    That is what a sports forum is all about.


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Dec 8, 2014)

WinterBorn said:


> But yes, Blake Sims did know he was going to start in the conference championship. But so did the sophomore Cardell Jones. Since he started the week before, after having had the previous starter break his ankle in the Michigan game, Jones came in to finish the 4th quarter and knew he would be the starter for the conference championship.



Cardell came off the bench the week before starting against WISC but he did not know he would be the starter prior to JT's injury. Cardell had only one week to practice with the first stringers.  Sims was the starting QB the entire season was he not?


----------



## Papageorgio (Dec 8, 2014)

NotfooledbyW said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > But yes, Blake Sims did know he was going to start in the conference championship. But so did the sophomore Cardell Jones. Since he started the week before, after having had the previous starter break his ankle in the Michigan game, Jones came in to finish the 4th quarter and knew he would be the starter for the conference championship.
> ...




You honestly think the QB was the reason for the rout? Didn't the defense hold them to ZERO? Did not the defense make huge plays? Give it a rest.


----------



## Papageorgio (Dec 8, 2014)

How did TCU go from 3rd, win by 52 and then drop to 6th? 

Not the TCU fan but they got hosed by "The Commitee".


----------



## WinterBorn (Dec 8, 2014)

NotfooledbyW said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > But yes, Blake Sims did know he was going to start in the conference championship. But so did the sophomore Cardell Jones. Since he started the week before, after having had the previous starter break his ankle in the Michigan game, Jones came in to finish the 4th quarter and knew he would be the starter for the conference championship.
> ...



Indeed he was.  It was not set in stone for the first few weeks, but yeah, he was the starter all year.

Should we let Ohio State start from the 50 yard line in the Sugar Bowl?  Or have Bama's defense only use 10 players?  Since you have a new QB and all?

The point is, whathisface started posting all this nonsense about OSU is gonna do this and that, and that Bama is overrated and only played overrated teams ect ect ect.  I responded.   Yes, it is awesome that the sophomore made a great start against Wisconsin.  Not sure where the "2nd best defense in the nation" came from, but they are a solid team.  But OSU won that game because the TEAM came out and played great.


----------



## WinterBorn (Dec 8, 2014)

Papageorgio said:


> How did TCU go from 3rd, win by 52 and then drop to 6th?
> 
> Not the TCU fan but they got hosed by "The Commitee".



Yeah, TCU got punished for.....      what was it again?


----------



## Papageorgio (Dec 8, 2014)

WinterBorn said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > How did TCU go from 3rd, win by 52 and then drop to 6th?
> ...



Explain how you win by 52 points and slide down three spots in a poll. I really would like that explained.


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Dec 8, 2014)

WinterBorn said:


> Since you have a new QB and all



Buckeyes are not representing the Big Ten in the Sugar Bowl because they have a new quarterback. They will have an experienced, proven QB starting in New Orleans on New Years Day. From last Saturday's games, if you were to count them as the entire season on one day, the Buckeye's quarterback had a better day than TCU's quarterback, so no special rules need apply. Buckeyes are fine.


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Dec 8, 2014)

Papageorgio said:


> Explain how you win by 52 points and slide down three spots in a poll. I really would like that explained


 
How does the fifth place team win the Big Ten trophy by a 59 point margin with a first time starter QB and not move into spot number four. 

And the Buckeye defense laid a big fat goose-egg on their highly talented opponent on a day going into that game when no one knew how Cardale Jones was was going to handle the pressure.


----------



## WinterBorn (Dec 8, 2014)

"Buckeyes are not representing the Big Ten in the Sugar Bowl because they have a new quarterback."
"How does the fifth place team win the Big Ten trophy by a 59 point margin with a first time starter QB and not move into spot number four."

Please pick one.  You can not go with both.

And lets be real, whether he is a 5th year senior or a true freshman should NOT matter to the selection committee.  The team is the issue.   TCU was ranked #4 and won their last game by a huge margin.  Why were they worthy of 4th place last week, win big and are not worthy this week?


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Dec 8, 2014)

WinterBorn said:


> Not sure where the "2nd best defense in the nation" came from, but they are a solid team



Yards Allowed.



> The Badgers defense, No. 2 in the nation in yards allowed per game, runs a rare 3-4 front, meaning three defensive linemen and four linebackers. They will sometimes mix it up with four down linemen.



Gophers football Badgers challenging on offense and defense - TwinCities.com


Even after the 59 point shellacking Wisconsin is still ranked 4th in total defense:

Total Defense FBS Football Statistics - NCAA.com

Penn State is ranked 2nd.

Mich State and U of M are ranked 7 and 10th.

Buckeyes beat all four.


----------



## Pop23 (Dec 8, 2014)

Papageorgio said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...



Explain how you are ahead of another 1 loss team and that team beat you in the regular season?

If any team got screwed it was Baylor. 

In both cases the non conference schedules killed them as did the lack of a conference championship

In non con , I think one was rate in the 90's strength of schedule, and the other was dead last


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Dec 8, 2014)

WinterBorn said:


> Why were they worthy of 4th place last week, win big and are not worthy this week?




Its obvious. Ohio State scored big, and defended even bigger in a much more significant game against a much powerful opponent than TCU.


----------



## Pop23 (Dec 8, 2014)

NotfooledbyW said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Why were they worthy of 4th place last week, win big and are not worthy this week?
> ...



OSU also held a team with a Heisman quality RB ( who ran for over  400 yards in 3 quarters a few weeks earlier) scoreless while scoring 59. 

TCU beat Iowa Junior high.


----------



## Papageorgio (Dec 8, 2014)

NotfooledbyW said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Not sure where the "2nd best defense in the nation" came from, but they are a solid team
> ...



That is more the style of play in the Big Ten, the offense of those teams are not good.


----------



## Papageorgio (Dec 8, 2014)

Pop23 said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...



I understand all of that, I am just confused, they were rated higher than FSU, OSU and Baylor. They all won, FSU barely, TCU by 52 and still lose not one, not two, but three spots. They win big and still lose spots, that makes no sense, especially when the team below them barely got by.

I could see the team barely winning losing a spot and the 55-0 jumping them.

Why was TCU's loss at Baylor, still kept them 3 last week and above Baylor and this week they are now below Baylor when the loss was several weeks ago, should not Baylor have been ahead of TCU last week?


----------



## WinterBorn (Dec 9, 2014)

Papageorgio said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...



I am also confused as to why a team with one loss to a top ranked team was jumped by a team with one loss to a team that is barely bowl eligible.

TCU lost to Baylor.  Baylor is also on the edge of being in the tournament.  OSU lost to VaTech, who is 6-6 for the season.


----------



## Pop23 (Dec 9, 2014)

WinterBorn said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Pop23 said:
> ...



My opinion

The ncaa sent two messages

1. Quit scheduling Patsies
2. Championship games matter


----------



## WinterBorn (Dec 9, 2014)

Pop23 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...



Baylor has 3 ranked teams on their schedule.  They beat them all.
TCU played 5 ranked teams and beat 4 of them.
Ohio State played 2 ranked teams. And beat both of them.


I have a better question.   In week 15, GA Tech was ranked #12 in the AP poll.   They lost to FSU, and are now ranked #10.  WTF?


----------



## Pop23 (Dec 9, 2014)

WinterBorn said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...



Ohio state had three. Mich St, Wiscy and Minnesota.

The big 12 didn't help themselves by not declaring a champ until after the final four. Then they declare it to be TCU. What a bonehead. TCU was declared the champ because they were higher rated? Might as well of just flipped a damn coin!

Now, with co champions what does the committee do? Put in both? Kick out a defending unbeaten national champ to make room? Only a league with Texas in it would think that's a good idea. 

Any league with Texas in it will continue to have these problems. The rules of that league will be made to fit UT 's wishes, no matter how it screws the rest.


----------



## Pop23 (Dec 9, 2014)

Pop23 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Pop23 said:
> ...



Had Baylor played TCU in a conference championship game (not reg season) I don't think there is much of an argument.


----------



## hangover (Dec 9, 2014)

It should be an eight team playoff.


----------



## WinterBorn (Dec 9, 2014)

hangover said:


> It should be an eight team playoff.



At least.  I think making it a 10 game regular season and a 16 team playoff would be even better.


----------



## Roadrunner (Dec 9, 2014)

Papageorgio said:


> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


This will all be settled on the field.

Sims has played a variety of positions.

He is a winner, and I think bama takes it all, but I am not getting into a pissfest over it.

I am patient.


----------



## Roadrunner (Dec 9, 2014)

WinterBorn said:


> hangover said:
> 
> 
> > It should be an eight team playoff.
> ...


Not 16 teams worthy of playoffs most years.

Eight to ten would do, maybe two get a bye in a ten team system.


----------



## Roadrunner (Dec 9, 2014)

WinterBorn said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > How did TCU go from 3rd, win by 52 and then drop to 6th?
> ...


To promote the myth of the genius of Urban Legend.


----------



## Roadrunner (Dec 9, 2014)

Pop23 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...


3. Urban Legend sells tickets.


----------



## Toro (Dec 9, 2014)

College football is retarded.

Take the winners of the Big Five conferences, the top three ranked that aren't conference winners, and have an 8-team playoff.

And stop this ridiculous committee nonsense.

The BCS was better than this.


----------



## Pop23 (Dec 9, 2014)

Toro said:


> College football is retarded.
> 
> Take the winners of the Big Five conferences, the top three ranked that aren't conference winners, and have an 8-team playoff.
> 
> ...



Not sure I agree. Imagine that Bama and Oregon play for the national championship and an undefeated FSU is left out. Not pretty. 

FSU is in, which play them? Leave out Oregon? Bama?

Bring back the poll system?????

We get to piss and moan 24/7/365

Those were the good ol days!


----------



## Toro (Dec 10, 2014)

Pop23 said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > College football is retarded.
> ...



The BCS was better than this. It's ridiculous. 

Let the algorithms pick the four best teams and let them play.


----------



## WinterBorn (Dec 10, 2014)

Toro said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...



The BCS picked two teams to play for the championship.   This system has 4 teams playing for the championship.  More teams playing is better.  I'm not sure if algorithms would have selected any different teams.


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Jan 2, 2015)

Cardale Jones @CJ12_
Follow
3rd String 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





1:06 PM - 2 Jan 2015


*Nice Tweet

Ohio State QB Cardale Jones puts haters in their place after beating Alabama FOX Sports*


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Jan 3, 2015)

Roadrunner said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Ohio State should be in, because they did it with the third string quarterback.  Depth of program could not be any clearer.
> ...


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 3, 2015)

Roadrunner said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Ohio State should be in, because they did it with the third string quarterback.  Depth of program could not be any clearer.
> ...



How many of your teams lost again???


----------



## jwoodie (Jan 4, 2015)

A 16 team playoff would undermine conference championships.  8 teams (5+3) seems about right.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 9, 2015)

Roadrunner said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Ohio State should be in, because they did it with the third string quarterback.  Depth of program could not be any clearer.
> ...



Did they beat 'bama?  Uh, yeah....


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Jan 12, 2015)

Told ya. 


Go Bucks.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 12, 2015)

Same here...Go Bucks!


----------



## Jackson (Jan 12, 2015)

42-20 Oh yeah!


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 13, 2015)

Congrats Buckeyes!


----------



## Jackson (Jan 13, 2015)

What a game!  Thank you for a great game, Oregon! Congratulations to the Ducks for a good game, too!


----------

